# starrting a diy background...help



## sangi1a (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello all, im looking to start a diy background after seeing all of yours. *** been looking in the background section and *** decieded that i want to make it look something like AEON's. i need help on supplies. can someone tell me all the supplies i need, and exactly all brands and types. i will post pics up as soon as i start! :thumb: thank youu


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Start with styrofoam most prefer the pink sheets sold at local home stores like Lowes n HomeDepot. I used the white construction style 8' x 2' sheets.

Then you will need some GE silicone 1 100% silicone w/out the mold and mildew protection. Buy plenty. This will allow you to layer styro for greater depth and attach to back of tank. Styro is very boyant so use alot.

To coat the BG you can use concrete or Drylok latex sealer(available @ Lowes). I used both. 1 part mason mix to 1 part Thin-set mixed very soupy but thick enough to apply easily with a brush. Drylok you can just brush on.

For color use quikrete liquid cement coloring mixed in with the concrete or the drylok. I recommend the drylok. Drylok dries a flat dull white so mix up a dark base coat. Then just mix up a couple of different shades and blend them together. It sounds much harder than it really is.



















Here are some great threads
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=203780&highlight=
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=198991&highlight=
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=194296&highlight=
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=204698&highlight=
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=206914&highlight=

Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## sangi1a (Jan 11, 2009)

ok thanks, it helped me a **** load. i will be starting one this week.


----------



## sangi1a (Jan 11, 2009)

ohh if forgot to ask.. how much will all of this cost?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Drylok is about $25 a gal. 
Silicone is about$4-$5 a tube ( I used 16 tubes for my 220gal) Lowes had a contractor pack of 4 for $11
Quikrete liquid cement colors about $10 each (I used Buff and Charcoal)mix different shades in cups by mixing different amounts of coloring with drylok.
Styro about $20 Depends on how much you will need.
Prices will probably vary by location.

All together I spent about $110 or so.










I actually spent more because it took me 4 tries to get what I wanted. All and All about $165 (mainly in additional silicon), but my styro was free from a contractor buddy of mine. The drylok and coloring go a long way, I have enough left over to do several more smaller BG's.
Good Luck and let me know how it turns out


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

BG looks real nice


----------



## peteh (Jan 20, 2010)

I am trying to do my own and didn't like the results of the first attempt. I already have a 5 gallon bucket of drylock left over and would rather use this than the concrete because it won't hide the detail. How many coats of drylock do you use, and when pigmenting do you use the quickcrete pigments. Also don't you have to use an epoxy sealer to give the bg some strength and latex will break down over time underwater wont it?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

> when pigmenting do you use the quickcrete pigments?


Yes



> How many coats of drylock do you use?


3 solid base coats + 3 or 4 shading

Drylok has a 10yr warranty to stop water. We'll see! Epoxy sealer would probably work, but I have no experience with it. I gained strength by applying 3 coats of cement prior to Drylok seeing how it is a masonry sealer.


----------



## tanderson (Dec 24, 2009)

Do you have to worry about water getting into the sides or behind the styrofoam?


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

On my 10 Gallon with DIY background ,I have NO water behind the styrofoam. But I used ALOT of silicone. Didn't want a foam tank rocket LOL


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

water behind the BG is common. Make sure and use plenty of silicone to install(Overkill) as to avoid the tank rocket as Tinga calls it. If you install properly water getting behind it shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## Emil In Wyoming (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm starting my second BG and actually want water behind the BG. I intend to use the space behind like a cave, offering protection to less aggressive fish. To allow water flow I have caves from front to rear (these also access the filter intakes). Its just peices now but will post pics once I start gluing.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got water behind mine. Unless its up against the glass flush its unavoidable. How would you filter it? :wink:

I used some more foam to hold mine a inch or so away from the glass to put my heater and intake behind it.

I just glued two pieces, one on each side to the back and sides of the tank and then glued the BG onto them.

You could also use krylon fusion depending on the finish you want to add color. I wanted a obsidian like finish on my latest so I used the Fusion and just spray painted the BG satin black with a low gloss.

This one cost me around 20$ maybe a few bucks more for everything and I have plenty of foam to make another for a bigger tank.

The smaller sized can of Drylok goes pretty **** far.


----------

